# We still miss you my "little man"



## Nancy McClelland

Almost impossible to believe, but it's been six years since we lost our very first bunny to the bridge. He was the happiest little Chin Mini-Rex and such a beautiful little bunny. One of the nicest looking Chins I've ever seen. He was always happy to see you in the morning and would do his "happy dance" in his hutch. Loved his veggies and treats and would set with me for hours on the recliner and was always happy to help me out with the newspaper. God's, we miss you my little boy. Binky free.


----------



## CCWelch

:hug::rip::cry2:rainbow::bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't hardly seem possible you've been gone 7 years my little man. I still look at your picture every day. Our new little boy Finn loves food almost as much as you did and always does a "happy dance" when he sees us too.


----------



## HEM

I'm sure that he's still doing his "happy dance" every morning and rippin' apart newspapers.
We hope that you are filled with happy thoughts and memories of him during this period.


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Eight years since you left us. We still miss you my little man. You were such a good looking and happy little boy--you're the reason we love all bunnies so much. :bigtears:


----------



## Pipsqueak

I'm so sorry for your loss, even though it's been 8 years it still hurts.


----------



## Azerane

I understand the pain, I lost my first cat 10 years ago, still hurts a lot. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry for your loss. No matter how long they left us, it always hurts.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hello my little boy--doesn't seem possible, but it's been 9 years since you have been gone. What I really miss the most is when you'd get on my lap in the morning so you could help me "read" the paper. Rest in peace my little boy and binky free.


----------



## pani

ray:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

I miss stockton, he was an amazing boy


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Definitely one of the sweetest little bunnies we've ever been blessed with.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Lord, it's been so long my sweet little man--we miss you everyday.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Tomorrow will be a decade since we had to say goodbye, my sweet little boy. Still miss you a lot and can see you when I close my eyes. Haven't had to replace any phone cords in a long time--still remember they were your favorite and only target. Someone commented on the number of posts we have on the Bridge--over the years we have rescued more than 40 bunnies from shelters, ahead of the "grim reaper", or euthanasia and while we did place a few in forever homes from time to time, we ended up keeping most with us, thus the postings here for long as I'm above ground and breathing. Binky free little man.


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

11 years already since that saddest of days. You were always such a happy little guy an our first to go to the bridge. Because of you,,,,we have rescued and re-homed more than 40 others. Miss you a lot my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still miss you my little guy, you were truly one of a kind. Haven't had to replace any phone cords for a long time.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

14 years already--where does the time go? The hardest thing is that you were the first of ours to go to the bridge and it tore me up for weeks. You were the sweetest little guy and one of our smartest which made no fun when it was time to put you up. Every morning when I read the paper I think of you and how you'd help me with it. I miss yo a lot--time doesn't ease that, for sure. Binky free my little man.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little man--still thinking of you, such a sweet little mini Rex and just such a beautiful bunny in looks ans demeanor.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi again my gorgeous little man, that was one really rotten birthday for me but an even worse day for you. Rest easy my sweet little guy.


----------



## gmajane

Sad for you....


----------

